# Morse from a ship in 2020 !



## porthgwarra (Mar 20, 2008)

Allright - its Amateur morse but I thought some will be interested
to hear some morse from a ship ...

http://g3xrj.com/Recordings/2020/ZL1NA-MM_20m_18Feb0900-clip.mp3

The _mv Braveheart_ is on passage from Punta Arenas to Signy Island in Antarctic South Orkney and is presently approx 57S 56W.
On board are 14 hams - mostly from US. Their plan is to setup stations on Signy Is. for 14 days.
Meanwhile on passage they are passing their time operating on hf with their ham gear using the call ZL1NA/MM. 
I took this recording today at 0900z. 
Split operation with ship op on 14004khz - Left Ch - listening up 1 to 2 khz. Rt ch. - the right channel signals are mostly weak to me off the side of the beam.

The Braveheart is only 39m in length so rather them than me !


----------



## Cluthaman (Dec 28, 2019)

Fb copy om,hpe you wkd the ZL stn,u have vg page on QRZ.com.
100% cw hr but reception plagued by horrendous vsdl qrm, vy 73.G3XRJ de GM4AGL ar


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cluthaman said:


> Fb copy om,hpe you wkd the ZL stn,u have vg page on QRZ.com.
> 100% cw hr but reception plagued by horrendous vsdl qrm, vy 73.G3XRJ de GM4AGL ar


Please translate !


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

m/v Braveheart. NZ Fishery Protection.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

sparks69 said:


> Please translate !


Reminds me of Telex 'conversations'. :sweat:


----------



## Cluthaman (Dec 28, 2019)

Excellent clear morse signals old man,Hope you managed to contact the New Zealand (ZL) radio station.You have a very good home page on the QRZ.Com website.
I transmit 100% morse (cw) signals from my amateur radio station but reception is badly affected by very strong local BT Powerline interference.Best Regards .
G3XRJ (English Callsign) from GM4AGL(Scottish Callsign) ar(end of message)


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cluthaman said:


> Excellent clear morse signals old man,Hope you managed to contact the New Zealand (ZL) radio station.You have a very good home page on the QRZ.Com website.
> I transmit 100% morse (cw) signals from my amateur radio station but reception is badly affected by very strong local BT Powerline interference.Best Regards .
> G3XRJ (English Callsign) from GM4AGL(Scottish Callsign) ar(end of message)


Thanks
sri - tks


----------



## marconiman (Jun 21, 2007)

For any morse enthusiasts. The last few minutes of Landsend Radio/GLD 31ST January 1997.

https://archive.org/details/qrt500


----------



## Cluthaman (Dec 28, 2019)

*Morse from a Ship*



sparks69 said:


> Thanks
> sri - tks


Some send tks, I send tnx

" what a great hobby ! I,ve got friends all over the world- none in this 

country though!" Tony Hancock,The Radio Ham


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

What's the literal translation of "fb"? Is it "faire bien" or something similar?


----------



## Bob M (Jul 14, 2019)

Cluthaman said:


> Some send tks, I send tnx
> 
> " what a great hobby ! I,ve got friends all over the world- none in this
> 
> country though!" Tony Hancock,The Radio Ham


In my days at sea, 50's/60's, it was "tu" Thank you.
Bob


----------



## Cluthaman (Dec 28, 2019)

DickGraham said:


> What's the literal translation of "fb"? Is it "faire bien" or something similar?


"fb" ="fine business" meaning " good qso " been in common use in morse radio amateur contacts for many years .Lots of abbreviations have been taken from commercial morse traffic eg 73 = Kind Regards ,
88 = love and kisses,TFC=Traffic etc.


----------



## Cluthaman (Dec 28, 2019)

Bob M said:


> In my days at sea, 50's/60's, it was "tu" Thank you.
> Bob


Bob
The abbreviation "tu" is still very much in use today especially during

International Amateur CW contests which can last 48 hours over a 

weekend and require short high speed exchanges between stations.

Some stations have multi operators and unfortunately some use 

computer generated responses.Where is the skill in that?


----------



## Cluthaman (Dec 28, 2019)

marconiman said:


> For any morse enthusiasts. The last few minutes of Landsend Radio/GLD 31ST January 1997.
> 
> https://archive.org/details/qrt500


I have the QRT 500 video but sadly no longer have a VCR to play it back !


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Good recording, easily copied. Some amateurs do not use break-in and continue to transmit when the Braveheart is answering somebody else. I guess that's the advantage of a radio with two tuneable channels.
73, Andrew


----------



## marconiman (Jun 21, 2007)

Cluthaman

I like the bit from OST to GLD 'Old radio stations never die they just fade away' or words to that effect. All the old call signs are there and some fine morse from GPK/GND and GLD.

Mike


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

He is a good op


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

marconiman said:


> For any morse enthusiasts. The last few minutes of Landsend Radio/GLD 31ST January 1997.
> 
> https://archive.org/details/qrt500


The entire "Morse Archive" of mine can be found at http:tiny.cc/n1ea
New material is always welcome, not all the recordings are mine, but all have been given to me to archive from my friends.

The Terry George, G4AMT "QRT 500" video is the top download.

But there's more, don't miss Finbar O'Connor's EJM recordings from Malin Head, Ireland.

Also one of the Assistant R/O's, Shirl Prewitt, W0TUT, of SS UNITED STATES dontated several hours of marker signals. CLICK HERE  Remember the slow XFM signal?

73
DR
N1EA


----------



## John Melbourne (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for the Link David.
Good to know you are still going well.
John


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

I have just watched "QRT 500" for the first time!

The Radio Officer in uniform keying the Oceanspan VII with a 365 is actually me!

I never knew I was in that video.

My good friend at GPK who sent the final CL MSG, Graham Mercer GM4BES, very sadly died a few years ago.


----------



## djringjr (Feb 11, 2008)

Cluthaman said:


> I have the QRT 500 video but sadly no longer have a VCR to play it back !


At the location given, you can download the iso file of a DVD and burn it to a blank DVD and then play it on your television with a DVD player or on your computer.

Here's the link https://archive.org/download/qrt500/qrt500.iso
A transcript for non-Morse speaking people or for those of us who are rusty at Morse, you can find one available here: https://archive.org/download/qrt500/QRT_500_Transcript.pdf

73

DR
N1EA


----------

